# Anybody, IVF at BMI Chiltern/Dr Norman-Taylor



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I have just found out that both of my tubes are blocked after having my HSG last week at the BMI Chiltern.  

DH and I have booked a follow up consultation with Dr Norman-Taylor on the 10th to go over our next step IVF.    
I am really interested to find out if anybody else is going to the BMI Chiltern, or has Dr Norman-Taylor as their consultant.

Regards

Emms


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Emms ~ i was seeing Dr Norman-Taylor at the BMI although i was seeing him about IUI and it was a while ago so not sure i'll be any help to you hun. What do you want to know?

Sorry to hear your news about your tubes.....loads of luck for your appt 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

Thanks for your reply  I am very interested to hear other peoples stories from the clinic, Successful or unsuccessful, especially IVF cycles. I am really pleased with my care so far, And Dr Norman-Taylor is great. But its always nice to hear what others think. 

I see you conceived you daughter before your IUI was about to start, she is beautiful. 

Emms.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Emms.....she was my last minute miracle, was waiting for AF so i could start injecting and it never arrived, very lucky  I guess though that i can't really tell you anything that you don't know though.....the nurses were fab and Dr Norman Taylor was lovely. I was really nervous about the whole procedure and drugs etc but he explained everything really well and put me at my ease 

I know there are a few others around who are going to the Chiltern.....hopefully they can help you a bit more.

Take care and loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Emms 

You already know that I go there,have had IVF and ICSI there,and will be going again as soon as we can.
Anything you want to know please ask,I think they are fantastic,all the nurses and Julian are great and I have every faith that we will have success with them,and the sooner the better!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Loomie (Jun 2, 2009)

I went through IVF with ICSI in April 2007 at the chiltern with Mr Norman Taylor as my consultant.  I thought they were all brilliant esp the nurse Nicky Maloney.  They were so supportive and friendly it really helped.  I did get pregnant and my daughter was born in Jan 2008!!! 

I'm booked in later on this month to try to get pregnant again with our frozen embryos!  Feeling quite excited!


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

hi Loomi,

I have just sent you a PM  

Emma.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I liked Nicky very much - good luck x


----------



## Loomie (Jun 2, 2009)

Appt with julian on Monday.  Feeling excited about trying to get pregnant again.  I'm lucky cos this time I only need to endure embryo transfer and not full IVF.  Fingers crossed xxx


----------

